# NT Resources



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

There's been a couple threads recently in the INTJ forum with links to various online video courses from a few colleges being offered for free. That inspired me to make a thread where NTs can post links to resources that express the kinds of things NTs are interested in, and simultaneously share their sources with everyone else so we can get a database going of some stuff worthy of bookmarking for study.

I'll start it off with this one, I recently found from /sci/

Science & Math Guide

_"This site is a compilation of free resources for self-learning & general academic life. It is a distillation of the internet for the science & math-minded individual; in other words, the last bookmark you will ever need." - /sci/ guide_

Kind of an ambitious claim, but it's a really cool source for lots of useful links if you're a science geek like myself.

Please contribute. And enjoy.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a few in my favorites bar...if I can find them...

Forum Slang – Learn the Forum Lingo | Fun Facts

Khan Academy <-- This one I have yet to actually look at just yet but I have heard very good things.

400 Free Online Courses from Top Universities | Open Culture <-- Same with this one as the above, just been too busy.


----------

